# UPGRADE from Logitech X-540



## mp3boy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys 

Recently purchased an X-fi Titanium Champion and to complement the new sound card I'm looking into a new set of speakers.

I've narrowed my choices down to 

the Corsair SP2500 (2.1) ($200)
the Logitech Z-906 (5.1) ($200)

I know this is like comparing apples and pears but I'm not sure which one I should go with

I heard that the SP2500 has better sound quality...but I'd like to preserve my 5.1 set up if possible

**Edit**

Got a half off Coupon for the Z-906 so they're both $200 now :O

but I've heard that the Z-906 isn't that good

so yah. At loggerheads. Please advise 

thanks guys 

PS: I game and listen to music.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 11, 2011)

I would look around for a nice receiver speaker setup if I were you.  For example, this ONKYO system looks sweet and it's going for $295. 

ONKYO HT-S3400 5.1 Home Theater System


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 11, 2011)

SP2500 is not THX certified compared to the Z-906 but I am no audio freak to 100% sure know if this means anything. 
I just had to choose myself which speakers to get and found Logitech Z-5400 5.1 set for 100€ so took it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 11, 2011)

all THX certification means is your giving George Lucas money for another divorce 

I would of bought the Corsair SP2500.


----------



## mp3boy (Sep 11, 2011)

hmmm but what if they're both the same price?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 11, 2011)

The Corsair SPS2000 uses a 1" tweeter and 3" mid range driver in each satellite. 

Logitech Z-5400, Logitech Z-906 and Onkyo HT-S3400 all use a single 2.5"-3.25" full range driver in each satellite that covers the entire spectrum. 

The Onkyo HT-S3400 is a nice deal because it comes with a receiver that can decode Dolby TrueHD and Master DTS.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2011)

As Hoss said, I too would recommend building a home theater setup out of a receiver and some nice home theater speakers. As an audiophile, I can tell you that at least in my experience, any halfass decent speakers and receiver will sound far better than any pc speaker setup, as long as you're not buying "white van" stuff.


----------



## mp3boy (Sep 12, 2011)

derp kk thanks guys 

so the onkyo?


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not sure myself. I know enough about receivers and speakers and such to be able to buy everything I need and hook it up, but I'm not sure I know the details about what features you may need to get true surround sound out of it, or the specifics on which models are good and at which price points.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 12, 2011)

IMO between the logitech and the Onkyo it's a nobrainer for the Onkyo (You save $105!).  But as BumbleBee mentioned before they both come with a full-range driver.  I think 2-way drivers will most always sound better. 
I also really like this Yamaha system as well (Too bad it's out of stock).

YAMAHA YHT-395BL 5.1 Channel Home Theater in a Box...

Remember speakers aren't something you wanna up-grade that often like computer parts so take your time and choose the best you can get for the money.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2011)

how about not getting "Computer Speakers"

get real speakers like M-Audio AV40s with a seperate subwoofer or something

EDIt: Id actually get the yamaha system or onkyo


----------

